# Quiet Air Pump



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas on a quiet air pump that i could hang on a wall?
I dislike check valves.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Quiet air pumps don't really exist. That being said: I'm suprisingly fond of the el cheapo Top Fin pumps from Petsmart. Dunno why, but they're much quieter than some of the more expensive brands and about the same as the 'ultra quiet' models I've tried.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I've tried many. Try these: JW Pet Fusion Air Pumps
I heard they're a bit quieter relative to other brands.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^I'm using one of those to power four sponge filters right now...quiet, but not silent. Better than my other ones though.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I put mine in the crawl space below and ran the line up through the floor by a vent. Nice and quiet


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I used a coralife luft pump before which was quite quiet. You can try also to use a powerhead with a venturi tube hang outside of your tank to add air into your water. You do not need a pump this way.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

The fusion is the quietest air pump I've ever used.


----------



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I guess i'll try one of the fusion ones


----------



## Monk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

May I ask why you "dislike" check valves? Is there a specific reason for that? You can just put your air pump at the same level as your tank and you wouldn't have to worry about water returning to it. Now, as for quiet air pumps, the general rule is that the more you pay the better it is. But this is not always correct. Also, keep in mind that the bigger the pump the noisier it is. Also, Most of the noise comes from 1) where the pump is standing and not the actual pump and 2) the bubbles. If I had to suggest I would suggest 1) fluval 2) don't waste your time, energy and money for an airpump


----------



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

i don't like check valves because i think i've tried about 3 different kinds, followed instructions, and they still all gave up on me. thank you for the ideas though!


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

my air pump has 4 rubber feet on it and when I put it on the carpet it is quite silent


----------



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

ok. thanks everyone, went out to j&l, got the fusion, so far, so good.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good to hear its working out for you. Can't be the price of it at J&L.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

